# it shouldnt be this hard



## Dan3140 (Jul 28, 2009)

Im sure you have heard all of this before but I was in the same kinda place you are. I started shooting a Stan Micro3 and it was really helped me alot. Start with lots and lots of blank bailing and if you shoot a scope start out with a low power so that the pin float doesnt both you. Start up close and shoot then as you get more comfortable work your way farther and farther back. This worked well for me. Maybe it wil help you.


----------



## 3dgeek (Jul 26, 2006)

i think i can blank bale shoot with the best of them lol.i did that every day after work for over 30 days for atleast one hour a day every thing is fine up close with no spot but when i get to 20yrds or more with a spot if the pin is moving i freeze up. i think i am scared of it going off and it not being on the spot.i think i am just going to keep pulling thru the shot and not worry about my pin. if i dont hit the spot i am aiming that is ok just as long as i make a good shot. i think if i do that for long enough it will to start to come together.can you tell me step for step how you get your release to go off is it 100% with just the back and do you put any release hand shoulder in it.becuse i can get it to go off both ways either just trying to squeez shoulders together or just rotating my shoulder back.i feel stupid for asking questions like this but im geting upset becuse i cant figure this out on my own.thanks


----------



## Dan3140 (Jul 28, 2009)

Dont feel stupid. The best way to learn and get better is to ask questions. When I get ready to shoot I step up to the stake, judge the distance, change my scope, rejudge the distance, adjust if necessary, then start my shot sequence. That consists of nocking my arrow, attaching my release, setting my hand in the bow correctly, and drawing the bow. When I anchor I make a semi loose fist around my release and place the indention between my pointer and middle finger behind my jaw and take my thumb off the post on my release. I like to keep my release fairly stiff and draw only with my back. Ive found that if i dont keep my hand tight I get left and right flyers because of the change in anchor (I guess it not as solid for me). I would say it is 100% with my back. If I have hand rotation I feel as if it wasnt a good shot for me. All ive got to say is be patient and stay with it. It will pay off for you.


----------



## TrkyFrk (Jan 9, 2009)

I agree with everything said. And as far as your string hitting, if you dont already have one, put yourself a sts on and try opening up your grip, you may be giving the bow to much heal.


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Open up your stance a bit more and get the grip on the thumb pad with bow hand relaxed so wrist settles against riser. This should get the string off your arm. STS will help too.

I think your left side is to involved with the shot since you get flinchy with it. It all might stem from tenstion caused by improper grip. Also, shoot with your eyes closed, just appreciate the bow going off and your left arm, shoulder, hand staying passive through the shot.


----------

